# Millers Taxedermy-I am HOT Please Read



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

After waiting a year and half and being lied to many times, my wife picked up my personal best buck today, A tall 9 point with heavy mass and huge brow tines. After much anticipation all day, I finally just got to see it and my heart sunk. It looks like he put my rack on a small doe! The face is small, the neck is skinny and the mouth looks like a fawn. It just looks like a freak. And than after comparing pictures to the actual deer I realize that this is not even the same cape!!! My buck, guessing 4 1/2 years old by the mass oF the rack, had large white rings around both eyes and the nose and mouth. This cape has no white at all around the eyes. I am so f-ing pissed. I just wanted to post this so, this nightmare does not happen to anyone else. Aparently he does not have the money to buy the correct forms to fit the size of the deer. My deer still had a swollen neck and a huge head, this thing looks like a fawn. Do your self a favor and if you have a deer waiting to get mounted, get it back and take it somewhere else. They used to be the best in the area, now they are a joke. Thanks for reading my rant, and I hope everyone can understand why I am so pissed.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

That blows to have them screw up the buck of your life. Man I demand my money back but that doesn't make up for a messed up mount.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Does the state of ohio require them to pass testing before they are issued a license. I know Pa. requires them to show work and past a test before they can do any mounts. I never looked into this here, I was just wondering. Sorry to here that they can keep their license and continue to ruin other people important memories. Maybe you should complain to the state if they are responsible licensing these people.


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

pictures would make this thread a lot more credible. how about some before and after photos?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

fakebait said:


> Does the state of ohio require them to pass testing before they are issued a license. I know Pa. requires them to show work and past a test before they can do any mounts. I never looked into this here, I was just wondering. Sorry to here that they can keep their license and continue to ruin other people important memories. Maybe you should complain to the state if they are responsible licensing these people.


That's no longer true. The PA exam was a joke and was finally done away with. Ohio, and many other states do not require a taxidermy license. Just like any other business, a person stays in business because of return customers. If things like this happen too often with one taxidermist, the public puts them out of business by choosing someone else. 
Unfortunately, theres not a lot of recourse in most of these cases. The best thing to do is to take it back and tell them you arent happy and see what they offer. Im making the assumption that the work you received doesnt match what they have hanging up for display. Things like this usually happen because of cheap prices, which lead to an overload of work, which leads to shortcutting quality even more than they were when they could justify the cheap prices. Theyre probably having a tough time right now, so understand that you may be waiting some more for them to fix it. Understand that Im not making excuses for them, there is no excuse for this to happen. I just wanted to warn you.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Yes, pictures would really help your rant....


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

From the sounds of it this mount must be pretty bad. Most guy's don't know a good mount from a not so good mount and are usually happy when they get their head(even if it is a poor mount) You were unhappy the minute that you seen it which is NOT GOOD! It suck's because your cape is "who knows where"(probably in the trash or on another form) but you can always have the rack removed and put on another form with a different cape. As far as payment, if the head is that bad I would tell him to keep the form and the cape and just give me back my rack and we'll leave it at that. Some deer capes are unique and you just can't replace that. Good luck on getting this matter resolved.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

You may end up wanting to get it crown mounted instead. I had shoddy work done on a deer head out of state and I'm thinking of just getting the rack crown mounted and putting the pain behind me.


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

If I was you, I would take it to a creditable taxidermist and have them redo the whole damn thing. The taxidermist I go to can and has done stuff like this. He is definitly one of the best in the state of Ohio.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

By the way it sounds from your post and some posts i have read in the past, this place should not be open much longer. I took a turkey to a local guy back in 2004. He was going to do a fan, beard, and spur mount on a state of ohio plaque. Payed up front. Never got it back. Called and got the run around. Never pursued it legally. He is now out of business.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I reccommend Highpoint Taxidermy in Thornville. Zoran is a great dude and really takes pride in doing a great job for all of his mounts.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Just curious, but is it possible that you were the exception and not the rule? A lot of times taxidermists hire apprentices and don't know about shoddy work. Have you tried to get in touch with the owner? There may be light at the end of the tunnel.

I'm not saying you're wrong to be upset. Those things aren't cheap and they should meet your expectations every time.


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

i dont know any of the parties invlolved, but unless you provide pictures to back this up maybe the thread should be deleted. it is not right to hurt someones business unless you show some real reason.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

I know Millers and you will not hurt them. It 's just a matter of time befor they close. I have seen some of there work and it sucks. I sorry to hear you got burned. I have some stuff from them years ago and it was okay. I had them do a fish about 6 years ago I will not even hang on my wall.


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

Here are some pics. You have to see it in person, but it looks like he put the rack on a doe. Notice the white rings around the eyes. The thing looked like a racoon, than look at the side profile of the deer, no white ring, not my cape. Notice on the last pic, the side by side comparison with another mount and how small the sholders, face and neck are. Listen, Im a business owner as well, and I would not intentionally hurt someones business, but I've been lied to by this guy for 6 months, telling me the rack was on the wall drying and it would be done in a week. Then I get the thing back and it looks like its a 100 pound doe, so ya I was a little pissed. All I am trying to do is save someone else the aggravation and maybe choose someone else to do a mount that will last a lifetime. I probably will end up taking it to someone else and have it redone.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks like a bass pro shop jack-alope. Sorry about your mount job. Looks like its mounted on a fawn! Good luck with it.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I don't believe I've ever seen one that was more obvious than that !!! Looks like a button buck or yearling was used, but definately not the same cape.
I'd go back to the taxi with the pix from the field, then see if he'll do anything for you. At least you'd know that much before deciding what else to do.
T


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow. I don't deer hunt, but that rack doesn't belong on that head!


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

you have every right to be furious. That was a serious trophy buck. I would for sure want my money back and an explanation. You will always have the antlers and the good pictures at least, and of course the memories of the hunt.


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Im definitely gonna pass the word on about this! That is ridiculous! You have absolutely every right for your ranting!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

that job absolutly sucks !!!!!!!!! i would take those pics to a good lawyer and sue for the value of what the true mount would have been worth. you can bank on one thing he will not even get a chance to mount anything for me. you have all the right to be mad and rant.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

mikeshookset said:


> i would take those pics to a good lawyer and sue for the value of what the true mount would have been worth.


Im afraid it's not worth the cost. He paid for a service, and he got that service. It's very tough to prove in court if that service was worth what was paid. The taxidermist likely has many satisfied customers, as hard as that is to believe.


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who responded. Im sure that we all are not like the TV shows where we all kill a 180 plus buck 3 times a season. I have passed on tons of small bucks hoping that they would become the monters that we see on the hunting shows being killed every day. So yes it was a trophy for me. Again, thank you all for the support. Know I get to get on Erie and do some fishing, If a trophy were to occur, I would be open to suggestion? We did land a 13 pound plus a few years ago and the guy ate it??? Wont happen again. Al


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

martinconcrete said:


> After waiting a year and half and being lied to many times, my wife picked up my personal best buck today, A tall 9 point with heavy mass and huge brow tines. After much anticipation all day, I finally just got to see it and my heart sunk. It looks like he put my rack on a small doe! The face is small, the neck is skinny and the mouth looks like a fawn. It just looks like a freak. And than after comparing pictures to the actual deer I realize that this is not even the same cape!!! My buck, guessing 4 1/2 years old by the mass oF the rack, had large white rings around both eyes and the nose and mouth. This cape has no white at all around the eyes. I am so f-ing pissed. I just wanted to post this so, this nightmare does not happen to anyone else. Aparently he does not have the money to buy the correct forms to fit the size of the deer. My deer still had a swollen neck and a huge head, this thing looks like a fawn. Do your self a favor and if you have a deer waiting to get mounted, get it back and take it somewhere else. They used to be the best in the area, now they are a joke. Thanks for reading my rant, and I hope everyone can understand why I am so pissed.



I might have missed it but where is this "taxidermist" located.:!


----------



## 3 to 1 (Apr 27, 2009)

M'concrete,

I just got my 10pntr. back and it turned out great(Thanx to McGrath taxidermy in Mentor, Ohio). I can only imagine the let down when you saw your deer. The deer in the field doesn't match the mount you have. I would try like hell to get your money back and file a complaint with the Better Bussiness Bureau.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

M.Magis said:


> Im afraid it's not worth the cost. He paid for a service, and he got that service. It's very tough to prove in court if that service was worth what was paid. The taxidermist likely has many satisfied customers, as hard as that is to believe.


the service he paid for was to have his horns mounted on his cape wich was abviously not done. he could get on ebay and see what deer mounts go for and print that out then go to small claims court and file for the max small claims allow for wich you dont need a lawyer for and show the judge the pics of what was done. then he would have at least enough money to get the horns on a good cape that would be more real than what they are on.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

mikeshookset said:


> the service he paid for was to have his horns mounted on his cape wich was abviously not done.


No, there's nothing to indicate that's not the original cape. It's just a crappy mount.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

That's the longest skinny neck'd deer that I ever have seen! I know that there is always a learning curve when doing something but that is just down right terrible. Do yourself a favor and just take it to a reputable taxidermist and get it re-mounted. You can't hang that thing on your wall the way that it is mounted!:!


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Im sorry man. They really screwed that one up.


I have never seen a mount look so bad in my entire life. I mean for the love of god and all that is holy did the taxidermist actually think that it looked right when the were finished and looked it over?

WOW


----------



## will227 (May 31, 2007)

Miller screwed up my 10 point a couple years ago. Scratched eye and a few holes in the snout. I would NOT recommend them to anyone. I think the good years left that place a long time ago.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> No, there's nothing to indicate that's not the original cape. It's just a crappy mount.


It's a young deer's cape - what a shame.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Jigging Jim said:


> It's a young deer's cape - what a shame.


Actually, it's a cape from an older deer on an improper form. I'm sure it's likely the right cape. Just poor prep.


----------



## DoeMower (Jun 9, 2010)

he messed up my roommates deer a couple years ago... did the same thing as yours... gave him the student special price of 275.. The deer in real life had a huge neck 25 at the bottom of the ears and 30 was the largest around the neck.. this guy is a piece of work i will never take any business to him..


----------



## seyeslayer (Mar 23, 2007)

I just called today and was told the week of july 4 i would be able to pick up my mount. He said the mount was done it just needed to dry. Im tired of this guy lying and after seeing this post if my head looks like a yearling he aint getting paid millers WAS a top shop it is a joke now as far as im concerned. I dont normally like to say bad stuff about someone trying to make a living but this guy is jerking too many people around! Martinconcrete what have you done about your mount? Porge have you recieved your sons mount back yet? This is the second open forum that miller taxidermy is all bad hopefully Todd Kinzel will be reading all these and do something.


----------

